# Is PC World snooping in Digit Forum justified?



## kumarmohit (Aug 22, 2006)

OK People 

I noticed certain similarities in what was posted in demand thread for August and what was provided in the thread, take for example I have been demanding "The Scene" Video series for a long time, Digit carried 2 episodes this month PCWorld carried 5 and so have been ppl demanding FedoraCore 5 and some other distros which came in DLDVD by PCWorld and strangely when Digit started providing Public Domain Movies PC World promptly followed suite ( and so it seems that some other mags too)
True they can buy digit and see abt the movies bt The Scene definitly was only in demand thread. This means they are snooping in forum to try and provide what readers want in order to well you know what....
 I personally think this as against ethics of both journalism and business and recommend PCWorld India people to setup their own forum and start own demand threads...
Your opinion please...

PS - I have dicusssed this topic with Raabo first and he has allowed me to make a post in the Fight Club..


----------



## Chirag (Aug 22, 2006)

Even I felt strange than when Digit started giving movies Chip did the same and some days back I got PC World and I saw movies in that also. I don't think Chip and Pc World ppl come to this forum. I think all these ppl r with eachother. If they were competiting than why they price Rs 100/mag. Why Chip or Pc Quest r not available for 90 rs/mag. Pc World is new but it will raise its prices.  This is all a setup.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 22, 2006)

unethical, and disgusting


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2006)

see we dont have ny proof that they actually snooped in this forum.....
+ digit shd also provide the linux distros(fc5 n ubuntu6.06) wit their mag...
but pc wrld did....
that too@ half the price of digit.....

neways if they did they r wrong.....
n DIGIT rox 4 now...


----------



## Raaabo (Aug 22, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> I think all these ppl r with eachother. If they were competiting than why they price Rs 100/mag. Why Chip or Pc Quest r not available for 90 rs/mag. Pc World is new but it will raise its prices. This is all a setup.



I have no comment on this subject, but I would like to clarify that we are not associated with any of the magazines you mention, and there is no connection between the respective companies. Digit is wholly owned by Jasubhai Digital Media Pvt. Ltd.

Raaabo

PS: 
Wise Old Adage: Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2006)

though it is un-ethical to do something like this .... at the same time this being a public forum any1 is free to use the info prrovided here without holding this forum responsible .... i mean do you think that digit does not read pc world mags or chip mags or chip does not read digit and or pc world so in my opinion it is un-ethical but in today's world everything is fair in luv, war and business

ps : it is very important for any business to know what the rivals are doin for them to be better


----------



## Aquarian (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd agree with mAV! It might be unethical, but it always pays to be competetive and to be competetive, a successful businessman always tries to find out what his competetion is doing! And this being a Public Forum, Digit must be well aware that its competition would be always having a look at it! C'mon! if someone finds the question paper of todays' examination in his lap beforehand, you cant expect that guy to just be ethical and dump it in the trash without having a look at it!
And as someone has already pointed out - Imitation is the best form of Flattery and Digit shud be proud that someone's following them up pretty well b'cos someone on the othe side is pretty sure that Digit has the reins pretty well in its  hand!


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 22, 2006)

It isn't unethical but it will be better if such discussions are kept within the thread *Digit Vs Chip*. But the puzzling part is people are finding PC World good to read!!


----------



## anandk (Aug 22, 2006)

everything is fair in love and war...
...and yes, business IS war !


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 22, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> It isn't unethical but it will be better if such discussions are kept within the thread *Digit Vs Chip*. But the puzzling part is people are finding PC World good to read!!



The thread is abt PCWorld and Digit not Chip who is just a secondary player and most certainly not Any one *VS* Anyone other .Just because u r good t o read does not mean u canot be criticised.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 23, 2006)

It shows how important Digit is. To enter the market, first know your potential customer . Not surprised by snooping. Its a compliment to Digit and its Readers.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 23, 2006)

well i dunno its un-ethical or wht

but lastly whos getting the most out of it ???

 "The Customers" !! and thts a part of any business...to watch out for ur rivals like a dog!


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 23, 2006)

Dude Journalism is not any business Its different, It works on different economics and if ppl in journalism breach such ethics customers will be loosing a lot Say for this reason if one of the mags sues the other for antitrust who looses? readers of course....


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 28, 2006)

Guys, those who had applied for a promotional offer on PCW some time back would remember...

They said, they would give 6 months' free subscription for the best suggestions for improving their contents in mag. So whoever asked here, must also have sent them a mail asking for more and telling that digit might also provide them...

so this is quite justified...

DISCLAIMER: I did NOT do wat I have proposed to have been the cause of imitation, though I did apply for the 3-month free promotional subscription which only required my to register on their site!!!

Cheers
Prav.


----------

